# Warum Eure Klasse?



## Geige (14. August 2009)

Hey Leute,
Dann entjungfere ich mal das Forum hier:
Also Welche Klasse Spielt ihr und warum spielt ihr sie?

Ich spiele einen Ranger, da ich Bogenschützen und das kiten mag,
auserdem wird es keine Klasse sein die jeder spielen kann!

mfg
Geige


----------



## Reldnak (14. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Dann entjungfere ich mal das Forum hier:
> Also Welche Klasse Spielt ihr und warum spielt ihr sie?
> 
> ...




Ranger oder Assassin bin mir noch nicht so sicher.
Habe in anderen Games immer Tank oder Caster gespielt daher jetzt mal was anderes.


----------



## Tuskorr (14. August 2009)

Werde mich mal an den Assassinen ranwagen, da ich in anderen Spielen wie WoW (sry für den Vergleich) immer off-Tanks gespielt hab.
Einfach mal was anderes, ein bisschen rumstealthen, Gegner überraschen usw.

Am meisten freu ich mich darauf gegen nen Templer zu kämpfen hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wird bestimmt hart


----------



## Seymour09 (14. August 2009)

Als Main habe ich mich vorerst für einen Kleriker entschieden.
Irgendeiner muss euch ja heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. August 2009)

Da ich in meinen WOW jahren   ausschließlich DD und die letzten paar Monate heiler gespielt habe werde ich auf den Templer zurück greifen...mal die schlacht aus einem anderen blickwinkel betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falbulon (14. August 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Werde mich mal an den Assassinen ranwagen, da ich in anderen Spielen wie WoW (sry für den Vergleich) immer off-Tanks gespielt hab.
> Einfach mal was anderes, ein bisschen rumstealthen, Gegner überraschen usw.
> 
> Am meisten freu ich mich darauf gegen nen Templer zu kämpfen hehe
> ...



Na da freue ich mich doch schon Dich mit meinem Kleriker zu vermöbeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Shild und Rüstungsstats sei dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xâr (14. August 2009)

Templer.... *Dängel*         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. August 2009)

Als Assassin ohne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wirste mit nem templer ne harte nuss haben....aber nach dem guten alten schere,stein,papier prinzip dürften stoffies vor dir reis aus nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saintz (14. August 2009)

Ich werde Chanter spielen.
Warum? Weil's nichts schöneres gibt als seine Gegner mit einem Besenstiel weich zu prügeln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem übernehme ich auch gerne die Rolle des Supporters und DDs.


----------



## Luxunce (14. August 2009)

Ich werde wohl auch eine Klerikerin spielen. Und dann wohl einen Templar.^^ 
War 4 Jahre in WoW DD da hat man die Sch*a*z vergleiche satt. XD^^


----------



## Grafvkrolock (14. August 2009)

Ich werde einen Assassinen spielen. Habe bis jetzt nur Fernkämpfer und Heiler gespielt und will mal was neues ausprobieren =)


----------



## Rayon (14. August 2009)

Ich werde einen Gladiator spielen. Aoe, Melee und bisschen was aushalten - genau mein Ding. ;>


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

<--Templerin, Melee, tolle Rüstungen, ein Schild, und falls mich das Bedürfniss überkommt etwas zu Kleinholz zu verarbeiten>Zweihandschwert! (Gladis haben ja immer Polearms an, die gefallen mir nicht so gut).

Als Twink dann warscheinlich Sorc oder Ranger, das wird wohl ausgewürfelt.


----------



## Eryas (14. August 2009)

Mein Main wird wohl n Ranger. 
Hab bis jetzt nur reine Caster und reine Melees gespielt
und möchte jetzt mal son Mittelding testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## DoMar (14. August 2009)

Mein Main wird nen Gladiator, weil ich bisher in allen Spielen nen Nahkämpfer gespielt habe außer in HdRO und dort auch sehr schnell die Lust an der Klasse verloren habe.Es ist einfach mein Ding mitten im gefecht zustehen, außer dem lieb e ich es wenn fast alle DD umfallen und ich stehen bleibe


----------



## Tuskorr (14. August 2009)

Falbulon schrieb:


> Na da freue ich mich doch schon Dich mit meinem Kleriker zu vermöbeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir werden sehen, wer hier wen vermöbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder in Stücke zerteilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Ich werdeals erstes nen Jäger spielen 

wrum ?

Jäger macht in Aion einfach Spaß


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

Ich Spiel Kantor.
Ich mag Gruppenspiel, und ein guter Kantor sollte in keiner Gruppe fehlen.

Er kann ein wenig heilen, hat tolle Gruppenbuffs, und kann auch einigermaßen aussteilen  

einfach perfekt

und er trägt Kette, die wie ich finde die beste Rüstung vom Style her ist


----------



## Rethelion (14. August 2009)

Ich war schon immer ein Nahkämpfer und werde das auch in Aion beibehalten.
Nur kann ich mich nicht zwischen dem Assassinen und dem Gladiator entscheiden.
Assassine macht wahrscheinlich mehr Schaden und ähnelt meiner alten WoW-Klasse, dem Schurken.
Der Gladiator kann dafür mehr einstecken und trägt einfach die schöneren Rüstungen.

Vll. sollte ich wirklich mal nur nach RPG-Aspekten mich entscheiden und nicht nach logischen Werten wie DPS usw gehn^^


----------



## Deathstyle (14. August 2009)

Hab mich noch nicht entschieden, die Wahl wird aber wohl auf einen Sorc, Ranger oder Templer fallen.
Ich mag halt Klassen mit utility, mal sehen welche davon am meisten bietet (vll. ist das aber auch der Chanter).


Ich glaube nicht das der Assassin wirklich nahe am WoW-Rogue liegt, ich mein ja, die Thematik und der Stealth ist das selbe, aber das wars wohl auch schon.


----------



## Buldruil (14. August 2009)

Also ich werde auf alle Fälle den Zauberer oder Beschwörer spielen, bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher. 
Denn ich bin auf alle Fälle kein Nahkämpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## Kizna (14. August 2009)

Schwanke momentan sehr stark zwischen Ranger und Gladiator. Der Ranger sit eine anspruchsvolle Klasse mit der ich endlich mal wieder ordentlich kiten kann. Auch im Burgkampf dürfte er mit dem Zauberer zusammen eine elemntare Rolle bei der Verteidigung spielen. Der Gladiator hingegen hat als Nahkämpfer natürlich schechtere Karten im Burgkampf, allerdings sind hier die Animationen genial und auch sonst gefällt er mir ganz gut. Naja mal gucken was ich heute weiterspielen werde.


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. August 2009)

Meine favoriseirte Klasse ist ganz klar der kleriker. Nicht etwa, weil er im 1vs1 (noch) so gut da steht. Nein - ich bin Heiler aus Leidenschaft.

Ich selbst hab meinen "Kleenen" bisher nur auf Level 12 gebracht. Hab aber in diversen Foren quergelesen und es ist wohl so, dass der Kleriker ab lvl 25-30 deutliche DMG Einbussen gegenüber anderen Klassen hinnehmen muss.

Auch wird das Questen (zumindest solo) mit steigendem lvl immer zäher.

Im Moment begeistern sich ja auffallend viele für den Kleriker...sicher nicht nur, weil sie so gerne heilen.

Ich seh jetzt schon die ganzen "RoXxor`s" rerollen weil der Kleriker im Endgame dann doch nicht so Imba  und heilen viiieeel zu stressig ist !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InTheEnd (14. August 2009)

Ich werde Beschwörer spielen, weil es Spaß macht Diener in den Kampf zu schicken.


----------



## Ralistos (14. August 2009)

ich werde denke ich einen Kleriker spieln. 

das ist die klasse die mir am meisten liegt. Hab tank versucht, ging gar nicht.


----------



## mib2000 (14. August 2009)

Asassinen... oder Gladiator^^

oh mann ich freu mich shcon auf heut abend =D

endlich loszocken... wir sehn uns =D


----------



## mayfee82 (14. August 2009)

hallo ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werde entweder zauberer oder kleriker spielen.kann mich halt schwer entscheiden.typisch frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deon172 (14. August 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> kann mich halt schwer entscheiden.typisch frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mayfee, das ist im augenblick eine äusserst emanzipierte aussage!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

immerhin hat so ziemlich jeder hier "spiele x und/oder y, mal sehen" geantwortet...

btw. Ich werde definitiv Ranger...

obwohl ich dieses Wochenende endlich die Frage der Fraktion endgültig klären will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss mich ja langsam auch mal auf Legionssuche begeben...

gruss


----------



## Yldrasson (14. August 2009)

Ich werde einen Gladiator spielen.
Das ist nach meinem Geschmack genau die richtige Mischung aus Privileg und Verantwortung, was das Gruppenspiel betrifft. 
(Er kann gut Schaden austeilen, aber ebenso Off-Tanken, wenn nicht sogar, zur Not, auch Main-Tanken.)

... Tatsächlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, etwas anderes zu spielen... :-)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Mitsu (14. August 2009)

Ich werd ne Templar machen ^.^ Schild und Schwert, mal aus Laune 2Händer auspacken... Dazu gepaart mit sexy wenig und enger Plattenrüstung =D

Joa wird fein =D Vorallem der Massenpull XD


----------



## Tja (14. August 2009)

Bin Gruppen/Raidspieler und daher natürlich reiner Kleriker. Schadensklassen sind mir meistens zu überlaufen, Heiler kann es meiner Meinung nach nie genug geben.


----------



## Bansai2006 (14. August 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Als Main habe ich mich vorerst für einen Kleriker entschieden.
> Irgendeiner muss euch ja heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jopp das kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## Sin (14. August 2009)

Hab mich immer noch nicht entschieden :-(


----------



## Aserin (15. August 2009)

Ich denke, da ich mit meinem Vater loslegen werde das wir beide uns jeweils für templer und iwas heilendes entscheiden werden. Dürfte das questen erheblich erleichtern. Später im Gruppenspiel sind wir direkt n supporter duo was schnell was findet, will ich mal hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann auch sein das ich mich einfach fürn nen gladiator entscheide. Da ich die beta bisher nicht spielen durfte da ich 1 std zu spät bei amazon vorbestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde ich wohl dann entweder open beta schauen oder dann bei release antesten. Vlt habt ihr ja schon spiel erfahrungen die ihr mit mir teilen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG Max


----------



## Geige (15. August 2009)

Was soll ich sagen, ich hab den Gladi in China getestet und bis lvl 10
war er schwierig zu lvln (Klar Krieger-klasse) aber ab dann gehts ab!
2-3 Mob´s ohne Probleme solo zu legen, man macht viel dmg und man hält viel aus
eigentlich die Ideale Nahkampfklasse für alle die nicht Stealthen wollen!


----------



## simoni (16. August 2009)

Ich spiele zur Zeit in der Beta nen Gladiator und bin doch echt ganz zufrieden mit dem. Ich wollte endlich mal wieder eine Klasse die auch bisschen Herausforderung ist im PvP. Und die bisherigen Duelle waren alle ganz spaßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (16. August 2009)

caster oder bogi, mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf jeden fall fernkampf (weil fernkampf bisher in jedem spiel gerockt hat?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder nen assa ;> wenn er so sein sollte wie in DAoC


----------



## Trish09 (16. August 2009)

Werde Assassine spielen ;3
Warum? Weil wir dann zu dritt sind x) 3 Assassinen können bestimmt böse sein hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (16. August 2009)

Werde die Assa spielen weil ich die Spielart mag. Nicht weil es böse DMG macht nein, weil mir die Klasse im Allgemeinen viel Spass macht. 
Als Twink nehme ich nen Ranger ^^


----------



## Cooko (17. August 2009)

also cih werde vermutlich sorc spielen , wobei mich der ranger auch sehr reizt :>
habe beides jetzt auf lvl 15 gespielt , und da mochte ich den sorc wesentlcih mehr , instant down sind beide wennse innen nahkampf kommen , aba nur WENN^^

und da sind die beiden bisschen unterschiedlcih , ranger is kiter und sorc is BÄMBÄM ROXOOZ weggenuked^^
zumindest auf meinem level


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> und da sind die beiden bisschen unterschiedlcih , ranger is kiter und sorc is BÄMBÄM ROXOOZ weggenuked^^
> zumindest auf meinem level



Ranger macht ab Lvl 30 spätestens auch richtig Bäm, da musst meist au nimmer kiten weils dir vorher schon zu Füßen liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

Also hab jetzt dieses Beta-WE ma nen Ranger auf lvl 18 gespielt....muss sagen macht richtig richtig laune....nervigste war nur erstma auf lvl 9 und damit an den Bogen zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mei..danach gings gut...wenn man mal das kite mit den entsprechenden bewegungs-boni verbinden kann und den jump-shot beherrscht (da fällt mir ein....finde nur ich das so oder klappt der jump shot immer wenn man mit dem rücken gen mob kitet und dann quasi den jump shot macht....scheint zumindest so)

und mit 16 bekommste ja auch den arrow shot das de ma bissi bam bam dmg machen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bibl88k (17. August 2009)

Templer, da ich es liebe meine Gegner zu ärgern und auf mich zu fiieren, während meine Mitstreiter gnadenlos auf sie einprügeln bis sie umkippen und ich trotzdem noch stehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lulano (18. August 2009)

Kantor! ich finds gut etwas flexibel zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (18. August 2009)

ich schwanke zwischen gladiator Jäger und Zauberer ich glaub ich werd mir erstma jede klasse so 4 lvl anschaun und dan entscheide ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

dann musste schon jede klasse 14 level machen...wird ja erts mit lvl 9 wirklich zum zauberer etc.


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> dann musste schon jede klasse 14 level machen...wird ja erts mit lvl 9 wirklich zum zauberer etc.




Ich blaube das meinte er auch


----------



## Fabuuiii (19. August 2009)

Jou ich werde mir aller Vorraussicht nach ne Assasine machen. 
Ich schleiche mich gern an und verpass meinem Opfer ein. In WoW hatte ich auch schon einen 
Rogue und bin desswegen voll auf dem Assasine trip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde mir warscheinlich aber ein Mädel machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. August 2009)

Ich denke es wird ein Gladiator. 
Später dann noch ein Ranger.

Nur weiss ich nicht recht ob ich Elyos oder Asmodier spielen soll...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (20. August 2009)

Gladiator, bin einfach ein schwer gepanzerter Nahkämpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (21. August 2009)

Spiritmaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon der Kundige in Herr der Ringe war genial. Diesmal bissl mehr Zauberei dabei ,also kanns nur besser werden.


----------



## Pitchpaw (21. August 2009)

mal ne ganz dumme frage: muss der ranger wie in wow seine munition selbst kaufen oder ist man in aion von dieser geißel erlöst?


----------



## Danf (21. August 2009)

Pitchpaw schrieb:


> mal ne ganz dumme frage: muss der ranger wie in wow seine munition selbst kaufen oder ist man in aion von dieser geißel erlöst?



kaufen...

und für Fallen muss man ebenfalls Materialien kaufen !


----------



## Geige (21. August 2009)

Sowohl für Pfeile als auch für Fallensamen muss man blechen!
Meiner Meinung nach Gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir spielen immerhin eine RPG!


----------



## Tamîkus (23. August 2009)

ich spiel nen kleriker und nen twink als templer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab in anderen spielen wie gw wow und war immer dd gezockt ich will mich nu in die heiler und tank schule begeben zudem können kleriker net nur heilen sondern auch gut dmg machn wens drauf ankommt


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Pitchpaw schrieb:


> mal ne ganz dumme frage: muss der ranger wie in wow seine munition selbst kaufen oder ist man in aion von dieser geißel erlöst?



Pfeile musst du kaufen, es gibt nur eine Sorte Pfeile im Spielt, später kosten die eigentlich garnixmehr, da bekommst bei einem Mob mehr Kinah (die Währung) als mehere 100 Pfeile kosten. Mats für Fallen sind schon etwas teurer.

Aber jede Klasse muss etwas kaufen, Mana, Heilpots oder ähnliches, das kannst normal als Ranger weglassen.


----------



## Yasmela (23. August 2009)

ich werde ein kleriker als Main anfangen (war immer heiler in online spielen) und einen Beschörer als Twink anfangen (weil ich hatte als twink immer ein dd und der beschörer sagt mir am meisten zu weil mir der Hexenmeister in wow und der Dämologe in AoC viel spaß bereiteten) 

beide Klassen hab ich in den Betas angefangen und war hin und weg


----------



## DaaVee (23. August 2009)

Werde eine Klerikerin spielen.
Habe ihn auf der Gamescom ein bissen angetsten fand ganz nice ...
nätürlich sind die anfangsgegner schnell weg zu haun aber spaß gemacht hats trozdem ^^


----------



## Pady2468 (23. August 2009)

ich mach mir nen soulmaster
in der beta war das echt lustig
hoffe nur das ncsoft das mitn pets noch angeht 
mein das die eigenen werte sich auf die pets auswirken


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

*klugscheiss an* Spiritmaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *klugscheiss aus*


----------



## Grimmjow19 (23. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Dann entjungfere ich mal das Forum hier:
> Also Welche Klasse Spielt ihr und warum spielt ihr sie?
> 
> ...



gladiator weil deren attacken den meisten style haben


----------



## Thunderphönix (23. August 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt überhaupt net mehr was ich für eine Klasse ich nehmen werd,ich wollte ja einen Char haben der healen kann + damage,dachte das macht der Kleriker am besten,aber wies aussieht ist das ein reiner Heiler.Und der Kantor kann halbwegs gut damage machen und halbwegs gut heilen,aber beides net wirklich gut was ich da so gelesen habe,außerdem eine buffklasse,spricht mir auch net wirklich zu.


----------



## Squizzel (25. August 2009)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor *Templer* zu spielen. Wenn man jedoch ein bisschen in den koreanischen Foren stöbert und erfährt, dass der Templer im Gruppen PvP eine Strohpuppe in Blech ist, dann vergeht mir schon die Lust. Dafür sind die PvP Aspekte in Aion zu schwerwiegend, als dass ich eine Klasse nur wegen PvE Spiele.

Dadurch fällt meine Wahl auf den *Kantor*, der von Anfang an etwa gleich auf mit dem Templer in meinen Präferenzen lag.


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich vor *Templer* zu spielen. Wenn man jedoch ein bisschen in den koreanischen Foren stöbert und erfährt, dass der Templer im Gruppen PvP eine Strohpuppe in Blech ist, dann vergeht mir schon die Lust. Dafür sind die PvP Aspekte in Aion zu schwerwiegend, als dass ich eine Klasse nur wegen PvE Spiele.



Genau so gehts mir auch...ich mag die Klasse, macht wirklich Spaß, aber im Gruppen PvP ignoriert zu werden macht echt keinen Bock...werde wohl auf Gladiator ausweichen und Templer als Twink nebenher spielen (Freunde von mir können nur am WE spielen, dort werd ich dann mitmischen). Eventuell auch Sorc statt Gladi.


----------



## Squizzel (25. August 2009)

An Zauberer und Gladiator dachte ich auch erst. Mag aber nicht zwei Klassen spielen die wahrscheinlich zusammen mit dem Assassin 60% des Servers vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Ohje.. schaut bloß nicht auf die koreanischen Foren.
Was die Koreaner teilweise aus Aion machen ist so übel. Ich hab da mal nen langen Beitrag drüber gelesen. 
Bei denen schaut das ganz anders aus als es bei uns vll jemals sein wird.
Wir Europäer setzen auf ganz andere Dinge Wert und umgekehrt.


BTT:

Kantor = überlebensfähige, selbsterhaltende, kettenrüssitragende Hybridklasse mit stylischem Nahkampfstäbchen ^^


----------



## Squizzel (25. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Was die Koreaner teilweise aus Aion machen ist so übel. Ich hab da mal nen langen Beitrag drüber gelesen.
> Bei denen schaut das ganz anders aus als es bei uns vll jemals sein wird.
> Wir Europäer setzen auf ganz andere Dinge Wert und umgekehrt.



Geb mal ein paar Beispiele. Ich weiß gerade nicht, was du meinst.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Link zum Thread, nicht gerade wenig - viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## Squizzel (25. August 2009)

Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (26. August 2009)

Ich liebe die Herausforderung und ich mag Klassen die kein Mainstream sind.

Somit werde ich Ranger spielen, aber nicht nur deswegen, sondern auch weil mir die Spielweise gefällt.

Gladiator und Sorcerer wirst du an jeder Ecke treffen. Denke Ranger sind eher Mangelware als Main char, da du doch anfangs bissl bis lvl 20 ziemlich dumm dastehst.


----------



## Rayon (26. August 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Herausforderung und ich mag Klassen die kein Mainstream sind.
> 
> Somit werde ich Ranger spielen, aber nicht nur deswegen, sondern auch weil mir die Spielweise gefällt.


haha. made me laugh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (31. August 2009)

Also ich schwanke noch immer zwischen Kantor und Spiritmaster.

Warum ? weil ich einfach keine lust mehr hab reine DDs zu spielen. Wobei Heiler und tank auch nicht unbedingt sein müssen ^^

So Supporter sind ok :X

hat jemand bilder von den Spiritmaster Rüstungen ? keine lust das der char immer nur in extreme pyjamas rumrennt. Dann wird es doch der Kantor werden ^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. August 2009)

Also wenn ihr ehrlich bin denke ich das es mehr Ranger als beispielsweise templar,kantoren oder SM geben wird...also von daher kannste mit dem "Nischen-dasein" argument net kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeinCoolerOnkel (1. September 2009)

Tja hallo mein erster Post hier im Forum^^

Ich werd wahrscheindlich einen Zauberer spielen. Hab keine Ahnung warum aber egal welches Spiel es kommt immer darauf hinnaus, auch wenn ich was anderes versuche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulsama (2. September 2009)

Also ich werde auf jeden fall wieder mein Kantor weiter Spielen hab den schon in Korea und in der Closet gezockt und er gefällt mir echt seehr gut


----------



## Kibagami (2. September 2009)

Ich werde einen Spiritmaster zocken da ich schon gehöhrt hab das er sehr anspruchsvoll sein soll und dadurch wirds eh net viele geben davon ^^ 

Und ich mag herausforderungen


----------



## Darkping (2. September 2009)

Spiritmaster , da es einfach lustig ist^^ und ich liebe Pet´s !!!


----------



## Valin dX (3. September 2009)

also ich werd nen Kleriker zocken
weil ich bisher immer nur nen mage gezoggt habe.
und nach 3 jahren schlaucht das langsam da will ich mich mal als heiler versuchen
wenn das nich so mein ding is werd ich mal schaun vllt Jäger oder Spirirtmaster


----------



## Bahlti (3. September 2009)

Soulsama schrieb:


> Also ich werde auf jeden fall wieder mein Kantor weiter Spielen hab den schon in Korea und in der Closet gezockt und er gefällt mir echt seehr gut



aha, du hast nen kantor in korea und in der toilette gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd gladi zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin einfach geboren um ein plattentragender melee zu sein^^


----------



## DaaVee (4. September 2009)

Hey, hmm ich kann mich einfach nicht richtig entscheiden zwischen nem Kleriker 
und nim Gladiator. Auf der einen Seite gefällt mir der Gladi ziemlich gut ,Plattentragender Off Tank mit hohem Dmg .
Besonders seine Waffen gefallen mir . Andereits hat mir es aus anderen Online Games gut gefallen einen Heiler zu spielen. Beim Kleriker finde ich besonders gut das er ne Chain Rüstung tragen kann und auch Nahkampfattacken besitzt  , will aber im Pvp nicht nur hinten drin stehn und heilen . 

Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden . Ich hoffe in der Beta (6-13) kann ich mich entscheiden


----------



## Bexx13 (4. September 2009)

Bei mir wirds wohl der Kleriker. Habe in China den Kantor bis Lvl36 ( vielleicht kennt ja noch wer Shairah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gezockt, und in den Beta-Events 'nen Kleriker angetestet. Hatte irgendwie das Gefühl, der Kleriker machte mir schon ab Level 10 mehr Spass, als der Kantor in der ganzen Zeit. Klar, auch mal was tanken können und supporten war schon ziemlich cool, aber insgesamt bockt mir die Ranged-Spielweise mehr als Melee.

Jetzt in der OB werd ich wohl nochmal ein wenig Zauberer antesten, hatte den als Twink in China nur bis Lvl13 gespielt. Aber ich glaube es wird trotzdem beim Kleriker bleiben, da Zauberer wohl recht viel gespielt werden wird und ich gerne Leuten den Hintern rette oder alles was sich bewegt (und keinen roten Namen hat) ungefragt buffe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bexx


----------



## Aratos (4. September 2009)

Hello all,

bisher habe ich WoW gespielt...das wird mir aber langsam langweilig.
Habe dort immer nur DDs gespielt (Schurke, Hexer, Verstärker-Schamane).

Dieses mal möchte ich einen Char spielen, mit dem ich auch etwas mehr Verantwortung trage.
Daher möchte ich einen Tank spielen (Templer).
Wird sicher erstmal etwas ganz neues sein aber wird sicher auch viel Spaß machen.

MfG

Aratos


----------



## Sin (4. September 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> also cih werde vermutlich sorc spielen , wobei mich der ranger auch sehr reizt :>
> habe beides jetzt auf lvl 15 gespielt , und da mochte ich den sorc wesentlcih mehr , instant down sind beide wennse innen nahkampf kommen , aba nur WENN^^
> 
> und da sind die beiden bisschen unterschiedlcih , ranger is kiter und sorc is BÄMBÄM ROXOOZ weggenuked^^
> zumindest auf meinem level



Spiel lieber den Ranger, levelt sich zwar zäh, aber hast im Endgame mehr spass mit.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Pssssst....verrat das den Leuten doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst rennen später so viele davon rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Pssssst....verrat das den Leuten doch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du weisst immer noch nicht was du nimmst oder wie sanji?^^


----------



## Bahlti (4. September 2009)

sry für doppel


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> du weisst immer noch nicht was du nimmst oder wie sanji?^^



....wie unschwer in meiner Signatur zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub ich werf am 18. einfahc ne Münze oder so^^


----------



## Bahlti (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> ....wie unschwer in meiner Signatur zu erkennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weiss ja nicht vll planste ja gleich den twink mit in der sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Nee nee..soviel Zeit hab ich garnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest nicht planmäßig....ergo...irgendwie muss ich mich dann entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde denke jetzt in der OB noch den Templer testen mit dem neuen "dmg psh" skill den se jetzt mit 1.5. einführen und dann wird man sehen....


----------



## Aratos (4. September 2009)

In der OB werde ich wahrscheinlich doch erstmal einen Gladiator testen.
Werde dann später vll zum Templer gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> werde denke jetzt in der OB noch den Templer testen mit dem neuen "dmg psh" skill den se jetzt mit 1.5. einführen und dann wird man sehen....



"Dmg Push"? W00t? Hab ich was verpasst?

Wär ja echt ne coole Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann fällt das entscheiden nochmals leichter...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Die Krieger Klassen hatten doch als Chain auf den ersten Schlag Shout...also dieses Schild das so udn so viel DMG absorbiert hat....laut der 1.5 Skillbeschreibung auf Atrei wurde der Skill jetzt in einen temporär DMG Steigerungsskill.....

&#8364;dith:

Energie Angriff
98% Chance auf 10 Sekunden 1-9 mehr Schaden.

So die Beschreibung auf Atrei von Rang 1 des Skills quasi noch vom Krieger


----------



## Almasor (6. September 2009)

Wies im Moment aussieht zuerst eine Asmodier Beschwörerin, dann werden später Jäger, Gladiator, Zauberer und Kantor folgen. Dann vielleicht später auf nem andern Server noch der ein oder andere Elyos.


----------



## Idekoon (6. September 2009)

Guten morgen,
Also ich hab auch 3 Jahre WoW gespielt, und jetzt einfach keine Lust mehr auf immer das gleiche.
Bei mir wird es in Aion wohl auch der Kleriker sein, da ich in WoW zwar alles ausprobiert hatte (DD,Tank,Heal), aber mir der Heiler am besten gefallen hat. 
peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (6. September 2009)

ich werd wahrscheinlich noch den templer anspielen und den kantor und dann mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenklaY (7. September 2009)

_*Templer*_
irgendwer muss ja vorne stehen und sich die Fresse für euch breitschlagen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab auch die ganze zeit wow gezoggt aber da nur DD (Hunter, Mager, MeleeSchami, Retri usw xD)

und der Massenpull hat einfach Style ... und im PvP ne strohpuppe ... naja muss sich nur einer zuweit rauswagen und man zieht in als templer in seine grp ... so schnell wie der down is kann der garnet guggen *grins*

so long
BenklaY


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

Massenpull hat eine Stunde Cooldown, überschätzt das also nicht, und im Open PvP wird man meist ignoriert weil man einfach kaum eine Gefahr darstellt solange die Blockskills nicht aktiv werden.


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

Naja aber er hat ja auchnoch den Skill, mit dem er einzene Ziele zu sich zieht,
welcher einen Geringeren CD haben dürfte!


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (10. September 2009)

Ich spiele ne Sorc.
Mir gefällt der Style, ich zerreiße die Gegner nur so, und werde mit nem Kleri und nem Templar zusammen zocken ---> Tank, Heal, DD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nereo (10. September 2009)

GLADIATOR!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok das schild vom smiley passt nich wirklich xD) iwie find ich gladiatoren cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber assasinen und ranger sind auch cool =) naja ma gucken


----------



## redsnapper (10. September 2009)

Nach aktuellem Stand wohl Sorc oder SM....tendiere eher zur Sorc, werde meinen Mage in der OB aber zu Testzwecken erstmal zum SM machen.

EDIT:
Wobei mich der Gedanke an nicht skalierende Pets ziemlich nervt...erinnert an WoW-Ele Schamanen.


----------



## Naschy (11. September 2009)

Spiritmaster !
Weil ich nen Melee-Krüppel bin, vom Heiler die Schnautze voll habe und in WOW (ja, das böse Spiel !) gerne den Hexer gegeben habe.

Die Eles sind ganz gut einsetzbar, für jede Gruppenzusammenstellung was passendes dabei und Spaß macht er auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skapp (21. November 2009)

Hallo,

Ich werde Gladiator spielen, da ich schon immer den Nahkanpf DD liebte (in WoW,Cabal und diversen normalen Rpgs, sry für den verglich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: sry für die Erwähnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrix00 (23. November 2009)

Also ich finde den Kleriker gut und spiele in auch macht zwar nicht viel schaden aber er kann sich ja wieder Selber Heilen und in der Gruppe rettet er so mansch ein das Leben ;D


----------



## Flaschenpost (26. November 2009)

> Also ich finde den Kleriker gut und spiele in auch macht zwar nicht viel schaden aber er kann sich ja wieder Selber Heilen und in der Gruppe rettet er so mansch ein das Leben ;D



So mansch einem? lol ! Der kleriker ist der einzig vollwertige Heiler ingame. Da bleibt es nicht aus, dass man dann und wann dem ein oder anderen das Leben rettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (26. November 2009)

Naja die Heilpower des Kantors sollte man jedoch auch nicht unterschätzen!

Bin teilweise nur mit nem Kantor und nem Templer Nochsana gegangen und das funktionierte super,
auch die Elitegebiete (BC,Ice Claw usw.) funktionierten super!


----------



## Flaschenpost (27. November 2009)

Das mag sein @Geige aber bei na vollzähigen 6er Gruppe, stößt der Kantor doch recht schnell an seine Grenzen.

Ich hatte bei Matrix00 den Eindruck, da hat sich wer nicht wirklich informiert vor der Klassenwahl.
Mag sein, das ich mich teusche aber wenn,  wollte ich von so jemandem nicht geheilt werden wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pooboon (29. November 2009)

Ich hab fast alles bis lvl 25 getestet und werd nun meinen templer spielen - ich find den Stil der Klasse ziemlich cool - im pvp und im pve sowieso


----------



## Bolle0708 (29. November 2009)

Ich spiele einen Ranger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich habe die Klasse gewählt weil ich super gern im stealth rumlaufe aber bisher in keinem spiel außer aion eine klasse gefunden hab die stealth und fernkampf in kombination einsetzt. Ich spiele sehr gerne fernkämpfer und da hat sich der range halt angeboten.


----------



## Arandes (30. November 2009)

Meine Frau spielt Klerikern (was eigentlich nie ihr Fall war, aber sie schlägt sich super!) und ich spiele Templer. Ich mochte Tankklassen schon immer, weil sie mir einfach riesenspass machen. Zusammen fungiert das Team auch ganz gut und in Gruppen können wir den Ton angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte mal was anderes spielen und hab deswegen nen Asmodier Kantor gestartet. Leider ist der Solo ziemlich öde zu zocken und für Gruppensuche hab ich einfach zu wenig Zeit. Leider kam es mir auch immer so vor, das auf Kromede die Leute lieber unter sich blieben. Selbst wenn ich mal 2-3 Std Zeit hatte, fand ich keine Gruppen.
Dazu kam noch, das mir Elyos besser gefallen ich aber der Gilde wegen aus Asmo gestartet bin.

Als nun von der Gilde nicht mehr viel übrig blieb hab ich auf Balder/Elyos gewechselt und spiele dort nun einen Jäger. Der macht mir echt Spass, da ich das Kiten sehr mag. Ausserdem liebe ich die Rolle des heimlischen Pirschers, der sich an seine Opfer anschleicht. Hab damals in Daoc z.b. 5 Jahre lang einen Jäger gespielt und komme mit dieser Spielweise einfach am besten zurecht und ich liebe den Nervenkitzel, wenn man sich an ein Opfer heranschleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich so wenig Zeit habe kommt mir die Klasse auch entgegen, denn selbst viele Quests mit Elitegegnern, lassen sich mit dem Jäger erledigen....kiten sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsurugu (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ein Assassine. Warum?

Der Assassine ist flink, zerfetzt seine Gegner schnell, und verbirgt sich in den Schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Assassine hat einen coolen Style - Leder, Dolche, Schwerter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Assassine ist ein DD, so wie ich es mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (25. Januar 2010)

Ich habe 4 Chars ^^

*Main >>* 25 _*Gladi *_
*Warum?* Habe in WoW früher nen Krieger, dann nen Pala bis 55 und anschliessend nen Todesritter gemacht.
Ich bin eher ein Mann fürs Grobe (AION ne Frau ^^) und mich reizt es viel DMG mit gutem Einstecken zu spielen.
Mit 25 habe ich schon das ein oder andere hinter mir, und finde die Klasse nicht nicht schlecht.
Sie hat natürlich im PvP klare Schwächen wenn es gegen nen Zauberer etc. anzutretten heißt, aber ich bin eh eher nen PvE´er
und selbst im PvP kann man mit ein bischen Übung gegen die harten Jung bestehen.

*Twink 1 >>* 15 _*Templer*_
*Warum?* Mich Interessierte ebenfalls der Templer, aufgrund seiner Fähigkeiten.
In AION kann auch der Gladi als Tank fungieren, jedoch hält der Templer ne menge aus, macht angenehmen Schaden
und ist immer sehr gefragt. - Ich werde Ihn bis 20-30 noch Hochziehen, und dann nochmal bewerten.

*Twink 2 >> *13 _*Kleriker*_
*Warum?* Hehe... auch diese Klasse finde ich sehr interessant und ist sehr beliebt.
Ich wollte erst einen Kantor nehmen, aber habe mich für den Kleri aufgrund seiner besseren Heileigenschaften und des
bereits jetzt schon mit Level 13 ordentlichen Schaden entschieden. - Ich war noch nie Heiler, daher ein Kleri den ich nebenbei
nach lust und laune hochziehe.

*Twink 3 >> *11 _*Zauberer*_
*Warum?* Aufgrund seines enormen Schadens der den eines Gladis oder einer anderen Klasse
schon mit Level 11 sehr übertrifft. - Ich habe den Zaubi in der Beta gespielt, und wollte mal was anderes
als einen öden Nahkämpfer, mich aber doch zu Release für den Gladi entschieden.
Beim Zaubi gefällt mir die Vielfahlt einen Mob ruhig zu stellen, und die Zauber die er wirken kann.
Er hält nicht viel aus, aber viele Videos beweisen das man gegen nen Zaubi sogut wie keine Chance hat,
da man seinen Gegner gut von sich fern halten kann, und das zu 95% das Todesurteil jeden Gegners ist.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (25. Januar 2010)

ahh falsches spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab in WoW hunter gespielt und fand das Video auch sehr geil und hab es deshalb ausprobiert und bin immernoch mit meinem Hunter dabei.


----------



## knusperzwieback (1. März 2010)

Ich hab mich für Beschwörer entschieden. Der Grund ist, weil ich so einen Char noch in keinem MMORPG gespielt habe und mal was neues ausprobieren wollte.

Bin jetzt Level 26 und macht mir immer noch Spaß. Nur langsam kann ich mich kaum noch entscheiden was für Sprüche ich in die Leite packen soll, ohne den Überblick zu verlieren. *g*


----------



## Ralevor (15. Juni 2010)

Ich schwankte anfangs zwischen Gladi und Sorc. Mittlerweile habe ich mich für's erstere entschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie kann ich mich einfach am besten mitm Gladi assoziieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

